
Bill Gates joins Twitter and reaches 66K+ followers in less than an hour - eraad
http://twitter.com/BILLGATES
======
noelchurchill
Why is he following ashley tisdale? I never heard of her until now, but teen
pop music?

~~~
mhartl
Ashley Tisdale is best-known as one of the stars of _High School Musical_ and
its sequels, and has a second successful career as a pop singer. My guess is
that Gates's 13-year-old daughter Jennifer may have something to do with the
follow.

------
startupdude
even if he get 66 million followers I don't give a shit.

~~~
eraad
neither I, but it was funny to see his follower count increase like Gmail´s
space counter. Actually I think it took Twitter down today.

